# Aphyosemion Bivittatum Lagos



## Gill (13 May 2012)

Not had these before, so bought some eggs to try my hand at raising them. 
I have a Heavily Planted 2G Mature Bowl, that is teaming with copepods, infusoria etc. They are always on the sides of the bowl scurrying around. 
Hopefully this will be sufficient for the newly hatched fry.
Anyone else raised them from eggs in the past. 

Food will not be a problem as My Daphnia Farm is bursting with food.


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 May 2012)

I've raised A.(Chromaphyosemion) species before, including bivitattum, but not the Lagos location (I had Funge).  Sounds like a perfect environment for them.  Newly raised brine shrimp is a cracking staple food for them and also I'd get some dry food in for them as soon as they are big enough to get them feeding on that too - will make keeping them long term much easier.  Try this food, (http://www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk/GP_Diets.htm) and the red crumb from the same supplier - I've not seen either sold anywhere else in th UK.


----------



## Gill (13 May 2012)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I've raised A.(Chromaphyosemion) species before, including bivitattum, but not the Lagos location (I had Funge).  Sounds like a perfect environment for them.  Newly raised brine shrimp is a cracking staple food for them and also I'd get some dry food in for them as soon as they are big enough to get them feeding on that too - will make keeping them long term much easier.  Try this food, (http://www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk/GP_Diets.htm) and the red crumb from the same supplier - I've not seen either sold anywhere else in th UK.



Thanks Ed, 
I have been Using Tims foods for fry for a few years now. And Yes the red crumb is only from him, and it does wonders for fry. 
I have an array of dry foods for them: powdered egg yolk, powdered spirulina, powdered hikari micro pellets, fine grain shrimp cuisine, crushed hiakri gold. 
BBS is not a Problem, as keep a supply of Eggs and Salt ready for when needed. 

I have kept a few types of killi fish and the most successful have been the Clown Killis, but don't see them very often in the trade. 

They are going to be in Interesting addition, and One I am going to get my little boy into. As he loves to catch daphnia with me to feed to the Goldies(1 wakin comet and a feeder) in his Pond. (rescued from a friends 3G)


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 May 2012)

The GP stuff is great for fry, especially killies IMO, as they float in the water column.  That means just a gentle air pipe bubbling away keep it moving and suspended so they eat it.  All the others are good too though.

Good luck with them.


----------



## Gill (13 May 2012)

Not Tried the GP stuff, will have to get some at June's auction. Where Tim usually has a big Stand.


----------



## Gill (16 May 2012)

Well My Eggs arrived yesterday and Added them to the bowl. They were in Meth Blue so had taken on the color. They are coloring up and can see a few developing. Will be very interesting to see them hatch etc


----------



## Gill (16 May 2012)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Try this food, (http://www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk/GP_Diets.htm) and the red crumb from the same supplier - I've not seen either sold anywhere else in th UK.




Ed do you go to the Auctions that he organises, as there is another one next month in Redditch. Hopefully he will hav a big stand with lots to sell. I am going to order some more Pico tanks and Photographing Tanks for fish.


----------



## Ed Seeley (19 May 2012)

I've never been to any auctions as they always seem to clash with open weekends at my friends koi farm!  At the moment I'm only keeping Malawi Cichlids at the moment and marines so nothing there that I want to buy unfortunately.


----------



## Gill (19 May 2012)

Shame as some nice stuff crops up from time to time.


----------

